# Push reel mower



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

Is there a manual push reel mower that is decent? I'm envious of your lawns who have power reel mowers. Ones just not in the budget now.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I also want to know the answer to this.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

FWIW, I've still been using my Scott's reel mower that I got for just over $100 at Home Depot. If I were to get another version, it would be the Scott's Classic  or the Greenworks 20". I like the Greenworks because it has the catcher included, but I like them both because of the extra width. During the renovation, that's all I used for my mowing until I got the greens mower.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Not if you have zoysia. Good thing you have Bermuda


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Fiskars (the scissors company) makes a great one as well. I have it.


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

Green said:


> Fiskars (the scissors company) makes a great one as well. I have it.


Is HOC adjustable? Can it go low?


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Darrell said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> > Fiskars (the scissors company) makes a great one as well. I have it.
> ...


It's adjustable from 1-4 inches.

I have the same fiskars. It chokes on zoysia, but probably great on other grasses.

You can have it if you're ever in North Alabama.


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

gatormac2112 said:


> Darrell said:
> 
> 
> > Green said:
> ...


Ha. I used to go thru Cullman all the time. I previously lived in Birmingham. Now, Little Rock.

Hotty Toddy.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

If you have bermuda and want try try and take it low with the manual reel I would try and make sure it has more than 5 blades.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I would also like to add that people that have had them on bermuda say that the thicker the bermuda gets(which it will with proper care) the harder it is to push a manual reel mower. I have NO personal experience but have read that happening a lot.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

Green said:


> Fiskars (the scissors company) makes a great one as well. I have it.


+1 - Mine had to be used as a backup last year when my TruCut lost a master link in the chain. As long as you cut frequently, it works great.


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I would also like to add that people that have had them on bermuda say that the thicker the bermuda gets(which it will with proper care) the harder it is to push a manual reel mower. I have NO personal experience but have read that happening a lot.


This x1000. I used a Great States manual reel to mow seeded common bermuda at 0.5". Worked great except in the thicker areas. The reel would bounce and leave tiger stripping. Would have to go over the same areas a lot of times to get it even.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

The Fiskars would cut the tiniest bit off the top when I was at 3 inches HOC with the zoysia. It did that fine, but if I went down one notch lower I couldn't push it one foot before it bogged down. The problem is if you want to go lower you can't lower it in increments less than an 3/4"-1". The Fiskars just can't cut through that much grass. If it had increments of 1/8"-1/4" I could see it working.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I'd also be keeping my ears and eyes open for a cheap, used McClane or similar. It also sounds like some of these greensmowers are going for cheap in auctions, you could buy one, and work on it as time and budget allows.


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

http://earthwisetools.com/earthwise-1715-16ew-16-inch-wide-7-blade-push-reel-mower-for-bent-grass

https://www.mowersdirect.com/Earthwise-1715-16EW/p70456.html

https://eartheasy.com/american-7-blade-16-push-reel-lawn-mower/

Considering these.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

I would personally look for a used powered reel. I would not spend my money and a manual reel if you have Bermuda. When the grass starts to grow thicker, you will start seeing waves in the yard because of the clip rate. Nothing you do will be able to keep that from happening. You can't change the clip rate of a manual. Maybe someone else will chime in about that.

If you still decide on a manual reel,. Be sure it has a minimum of 7 blades.


----------



## gardencityboy (Mar 8, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> I would also like to add that people that have had them on bermuda say that the thicker the bermuda gets(which it will with proper care) the harder it is to push a manual reel mower. I have NO personal experience but have read that happening a lot.


+1 
I had a push reel mower and once the Bermuda got thicker it was impossible to push. Ended up buying a Mclane on Craigslist.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Darrell said:


> Is there a manual push reel mower that is decent? I'm envious of your lawns who have power reel mowers. Ones just not in the budget now.


I had a fiskars stay sharp reel mower. Very nice for the money. Great tool for cutting early on renovations too.

Watch cragslist and you can get a decent one for cheap. A lot of people buy one thinking they'll be environmentally friendly and then realize how much more often they'll have to cut and how much more work it is  Your gain!


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

I will say this too about a manual reel: if the grass is thick it becomes a workout. If you have a sloped yard it becomes a grueling workout. If you have thick grass on a sloped yard you might have a heart attack.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

The only issue I've had (from the Fiskars) was impact damage to the grass blades. It would look almost like Fungal lesions, but it wasn't...it would happen the day or two after mowing. Once it was cut with the rotary, the issue would disappear. That's the only thing I don't like about it.


----------



## Paul (Jul 17, 2017)

I have a Mclane push greens mower. It's a 10 blade reel with a cut height of 1/4" to 1". I bought it used on Craigslist. It was out of adjustment and needed backlapping but I have been extremely happy with it. I had a Fiskars before the Mclane. My grass became too thick for the Fiskars to cut without the washboard effect.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

+1 on the craigslist used machines. Don't spend money twice! You're going to want to upgrade to one in the future, as others have said, when it gets thicker(which it will).


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Don't forget to ask friends. I asked on Facebook and a friend gave me his. He said he had bought it thinking it would be easy but tried using it a few times and gave up. So it had been in his garage since!


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


> Don't forget to ask friends. I asked on Facebook and a friend gave me his. He said he had bought it thinking it would be easy but tried using it a few times and gave up. So it had been in his garage since!


Yep. I have a Fiskars that anyone can have if they're willing to pick it up


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

I just sold a fiskars on Craigslist this weekend. If you have any slope in your yard, RIP.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You guys just gave me an idea. I could just pick up a craiglist push reel for the hard to reach areas (the mailbox) that is hard with the 220E.


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

With mowing a Bermuda grass lawn often with the push reel mower make it any easier to do? Like every three days or so?


----------



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

I used and still have the 7-blade Great States. Worked well at 1" and above. Anything below and you can't keep it from bouncing #washboarding. Not realistic if you want to go under 1" unless you want to mow 4x's per week.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I have done it. That required mowing every other day.


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

Darrell said:


> With mowing a Bermuda grass lawn often with the push reel mower make it any easier to do? Like every three days or so?


It doesn't help if you are mowing low. It'll still bounce through the thick stuff, even if you are trying to mow every single day.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/Mascot-Sharpening-Sales-1765867793700845/
These folks have heavy push reels that have five , six or eight bladed reels and have parts available in the USA.


----------



## fp_911 (Apr 10, 2017)

I had a Fiskars and I wanted it to work more than anything but it would either bounce off the Bermuda turf or leave the washboard that others mentioned.

If I could find a manual reel for Bermuda at 0.5" I would purchase one ASAP for reasons mentioned above - there are some areas that are difficult to get to with a greens mower so right now I'm using a string trimmer.

This one has seven blades: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LYVKRI9/ref=nav_timeline_asin?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

Has anyone used it? Does it work with Bermuda at half inch?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

fp_911 said:


> I had a Fiskars and I wanted it to work more than anything but it would either bounce off the Bermuda turf or leave the washboard that others mentioned.
> 
> If I could find a manual reel for Bermuda at 0.5" I would purchase one ASAP for reasons mentioned above - there are some areas that are difficult to get to with a greens mower so right now I'm using a string trimmer.
> 
> ...


I doubt it. I'm guessing the only possibility for what you are wanting is the McLane, and I even have doubts about it. Why don't you just get a powered McLane?


----------



## fp_911 (Apr 10, 2017)

Spammage said:


> fp_911 said:
> 
> 
> > I had a Fiskars and I wanted it to work more than anything but it would either bounce off the Bermuda turf or leave the washboard that others mentioned.
> ...


I already have two greens mowers. If I add another one to the collection my wife will have me committed! :lol:


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

The Great States mower will go down to 0.5".


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Spammage said:


> fp_911 said:
> 
> 
> > I had a Fiskars and I wanted it to work more than anything but it would either bounce off the Bermuda turf or leave the washboard that others mentioned.
> ...


I had that earthwise. It is basically the same thing as American and great states. They are just rebranded. It does not work great on Bermuda. I tried using it last year and it would washboard at an inch and down. I would look for a used McLane. They can be had for less than that reel mower brand new. I got mine for $100.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

fp_911 said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> > fp_911 said:
> ...


Ah, gotcha. Just order the landscape blade and be done with it. You need one anyway.


----------

